# is it possible to mix King Bettas?



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

so can you mix a male king and a female vt, ct, hm...etc?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ih they're huge. You want your pairs to be around the same size with the male being slightly larger.


----------

